# Welche Programmiersprache



## RB3 (15 März 2017)

Ich bin Neuling im Bereich Gebäudeautomation. Ich weiß, dass in der Industrie eine Siemens S7 zum Einsatz kommt und diese in SPS (FUP, KOP oder AWL) programmiert wird.

Im Bereich der Gebeäudeautomation habe ich bei DEOS, WAGO und Siemens mal nachgeschaut. Hier kommen BACnet Controller zum Einsatz. In welcher Sprache werden diese programmiert? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N84yxtvTJfM 

bzw. gibt es bei Siemens ja auch "DISIGO". Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen? Mit Templates wird ein Programm erstellt und dieses wird auf dem BACnet Controller geladen?

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mich einer aufklären könnte.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 März 2017)

In der Industrie kommt nicht nur die Siemens und S7 zum Einsatz, sondern auch ABB, Beckhoff, Rockwell, Mitsubishi und andere.

Zudem ist neben AWL KOP FUP auch ST und Ablaufsprache gängig, AWL stirbt eher langsam.

Im Gebäudebereich ist es noch vielfältiger, da gibt es neben den Industrie-Derivaten KNX, LCN, digitalstrom und vieles mehr.


----------



## RB3 (15 März 2017)

https://www.siemens.de/buildingtech...shingImages/comfortable-engeneering-small.jpg

Ist das im CFC Editor eine abgeänderte SPS-Programmiersprache?

Und wie heißt die Programmiersprache aus dem Youtube Video, wo ein Template auf ein BACnet Controller geladen wird?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 März 2017)

RB3 schrieb:


> https://www.siemens.de/buildingtech...shingImages/comfortable-engeneering-small.jpg
> 
> Ist das im CFC Editor eine abgeänderte SPS-Programmiersprache?



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Continuous_Function_Chart




RB3 schrieb:


> Und wie heißt die Programmiersprache aus dem Youtube Video, wo ein Template auf ein BACnet Controller geladen wird?



Proprietär (Kundenbindung): https://www.deos-ag.com/de/engineering/fup_xl


----------



## RB3 (15 März 2017)

Okay danke. Kann ich denn auch den CFC Editor nehmen statt bspw. ETS Editor wenn ich ein Controller mit KNX in Betrieb nehmen möchte?

Warum wird eine S7 von Siemens nicht auch in der Gebäudeautomation eingesetzt?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 März 2017)

RB3 schrieb:


> Okay danke. Kann ich denn auch den CFC Editor nehmen statt bspw. ETS Editor wenn ich ein Controller mit KNX in Betrieb nehmen möchte?



Für die Parametrierung einer KNX-Anlage, also die E/A-Zuordnung, benötigst 
Du immer die ETS. Ich weiß leider nicht, ob es Steuerungen mit KNX-Anschaltung 
gibt, die einen CFC-Editor bieten. Ich würde sagen unwahrscheinlich, weil CFC aus 
der  Prozesstechnik kommt.



RB3 schrieb:


> Warum wird eine S7 von Siemens nicht auch in der Gebäudeautomation eingesetzt?



So pauschal kann man das nicht sagen. S7 wird auch in der 
Gebäudetechnik eingesetzt, es ist aber nicht die Regel.

Wenn ich in der Fabrikhalle Instandhalter habe, die S7 können,
spricht nichts dagegen, auch die Belüftung per S7 zu steuern.


----------



## GLT (15 März 2017)

1. S7 wurde u. wird von Siemens in der Gebäudeautomation eingesetzt -> SiclimatX
2. es gibt KNX-Geräte die mit IEC61131-3 konform laufen
3. es heisst nicht DISIGO, sondern Desigo

Was willst Du eigentlich wirklich wissen?
Wer auf BACNet setzt, muss sowas auch planen - sowas kann man nicht einfach durch Forenfrage erschlagen.

Grundlagen kann man z.B. auch bei Siemens in Tageskursen erlangen - mal als Tipp.

Welche Position würdest Du gerne in der Sache einnehmen - IBler, Planer, Techniker, Sesselpupser?


----------



## Morymmus (15 März 2017)

RB3 schrieb:


> Okay danke. Kann ich denn auch den CFC Editor nehmen statt bspw. ETS Editor wenn ich ein Controller mit KNX in Betrieb nehmen möchte?
> 
> Warum wird eine S7 von Siemens nicht auch in der Gebäudeautomation eingesetzt?



es gibt z.B. von Wago eine Steuerung mit KNX-Klemmen - in diesem Fall könntest Du die Wago mit CFC programmieren und auf Ereignisse aus dem KNX reagieren. Zum inbetriebnehmen des KNX-Bus brauchst Du aber in jedem Fall die ETS. Hier werden die einzelnen Komponenten mit Adressen versehen und die Gruppenzuordnungen angelegt. 

Beispiel:

Deine Wago hat die KNX-Adresse: 1.0.4
Du hast einen Schalter mit der Adresse 1.0.3

Wenn der Schalter gedrückt wird soll die Wago eine bestimmte Aktion ausführen.
In diesem Fall schreibt der Schalter z.B. das Telegramm "Ein" in die Gruppe 1/1/0, der auch die Wago angehört.
Daraufhin wird in der Wago eine Variable "True" und Dein Progamm kann reagieren - jetzt sind wir in Deinem CFC.


----------



## RB3 (15 März 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Welche Position würdest Du gerne in der Sache einnehmen - IBler, Planer, Techniker?



ich will in der gebäudeautomation sps programmieren (step 7)... inbetriebnahme und wartung.

step 7 weil dann bin ich nicht nur an der gebäudeautomation gebunden und könnte auch ein job für industrieautomation annehmen.

mache grad mein abi und weiß nicht welche jobs in diese richtung gehen. die thematik ist auch für ein einsteiger etwas schwer zu fassen.

edit: es wäre auch nicht schlecht zu wissen, was "inbetriebnahme" genau bedeutet... spiele ich da nur ein programm drauf, welches von einem anderen programmiert/geplant wurde? oder muss ich in der inbetriebnahme/wartung die sps programmierung vornehmen? wo findet der schaltungsentwurf mit den UND/ODER Gattern statt?


----------



## Morymmus (15 März 2017)

Also "normalerweise" spielt der Inbetriebnehmer ein Programm ein - der spannende Teil ist dann, die Funktionen alle mit realer Hardware durchzuprobieren und die Anlage *In Betrieb* zu nehmen.
Programmiertätigkeiten können da nicht ausgeschlossen werden sollten aber nicht bei Null starten.


----------



## Stero (15 März 2017)

RB3 schrieb:


> ich will in der gebäudeautomation sps programmieren (step 7)... inbetriebnahme und wartung.
> 
> step 7 weil dann bin ich nicht nur an der gebäudeautomation gebunden und könnte auch ein job für industrieautomation annehmen.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie hast du ein ziehmlich eingeengtes Zielfenster was deine spätere Berufswahl angeht. Ich glaube damit tust du dir keinen Gefallen.
Wenn du dein Abi hast, dann such dir ein Studium oder auch eine Ausbildung in Elektrotechnik/Automatisierungstechnik. Viel wichtiger als das "womit" ist beim Programmieren das "was", das "warum", das "wie" und die Frage, wie sich das System verhält, welches an der SPS (oder welcher Art Steuerung auch immer) hinten dran hängt. Zeitverhalten, Sicherheitsanforderungen, ...
Ob die Kiste dann Wago, Beckhoff, Siemens, ABB oder auch Atmel oder Intel heißt ist völlig drittrangig.


----------



## Morymmus (15 März 2017)

Was viele nicht sehen: beim Automatisieren geht es nur zum Teil darum zu programmieren, viel wichtiger ist es, den Prozess zu verstehen und zu verinnerlichen !



gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------

